
Poor choice of OpenSocial community board seat candiates, is it all over? - dotBen
http://www.opensocial.org/page/community-elections-2011
======
dotBen
Compared to quality of last year's community board seat candidates [1] _(and
certainly 2008's [2])_ this year's set seem very poor. I wonder if this
indicates the community is dead?

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=cache:http://www.opensocial.org/page/community-
elections-2010)

[2] [http://blog.opensocial.org/2008/10/rock-vote-opensocial-
foun...](http://blog.opensocial.org/2008/10/rock-vote-opensocial-
foundations.html)

------
mindcrime
How is Evan Prodromou a poor candidate? I don't know him personally, but he
seems to have solid credentials.

